# Hello From St. Louis , MO



## lkenpo (Apr 18, 2006)

I just found this cool forum and wanted to say hi. I study Kenpo Karate and dabble in southern kung fu. I look forward to talking with all of you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 18, 2006)

greetings from another Kenpo guy.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello and Welcome
Terry


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations, you found a place where you can learn things about Kenpo on the internet.  They are few and far between.

St. Louis... probably Tracy's Kenpo?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## still learning (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Apr 18, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello, welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 18, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2006)

welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2006)

HI!

I also study kenpo in the st louis area. What school do you go to? What's your name?


----------



## MJS (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## lkenpo (Apr 24, 2006)

My name is James Logan. I trained at The Martial Arts Center under Jeff O'Donnell. It's always nice to meet another Kenpo student. Where doyou train Sam?


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

Jeff O! We were just talking about him tonight, I don't know him though. I think my instructors were watching a tape from 1987.

I train at the tracy's karate in k-wood.

Were you at the coca cola classic sat?


----------

